# FS: TTS OEM cat-back exhaust system for MK3 TT/TTS



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey guys,

Looking to sell a factory OEM MK3 TTS exhaust system from a 2016 TTS. Exhaust lists for over $1200 new.

Should fit standard TT with a the TTS rear valance part number 8S0 807 521 B 1RR (dealer list $339, not included in this sale!) As far as I can tell all Mk3 TT / TTS have the same rear bumper part number, this should be a plug and play conversion. Valves are not included, this means the exhaust will have the valves in the open position (louder mode, but still quiet as its a stock exhaust system) unless you have a way to install valves yourself. 

There is under 1,000 miles on this system.

Sorry this is posted in the normal forums and not the classifieds, mods please move this if needed. There is just no traffic in the classifieds, and the MK2 TT forum guys post classifieds in the general forum all the time. 

Looking to get $350 plus shipping. PM me for more info. 

Borrowed image from google illustrating what the exhaust will look like on your car with the appropriate valance.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

What did you replace it with?


----------

